# Who Is That Foreigner In Your Eyes



## Volcano

*Who is that foreigner in your eyes
It hurts me from my heart
Where! you would be mine

How do you say these in greek ?*


----------



## Traduita

Πoιος είναι αυτός ο ξένος/η ξένη στα μάτια σου
Πονάω μέσα από την καρδιά μου
Πού!/ Εκεί που Θα ήσουν δικός μου/ δική μου. 

poios einai aftos o ksenos sta matia sou
ponaw mesa apo thn kardia mou
Poú! Tha hsoun dikos mou/ dikh mou *o**r* Ekei pou tha isoun dikos mou/dikh mou.

I have translated more or less but I don't completely understand the meaning of this in English in the second and third line. 1)What is "where!" with the exclamation mark? 2)Does the speaker mean that the other person should be his/hers in the speaker's heart?(that is my second version for the third line).  So, maybe yoy should explain the meaning a bit more. 
Dikos mou is masculine for mine and dikh mou is feminine. The same for ksenos/ ksenh.


----------



## Volcano

*Here some explanations*

*Who is that foreigner in your eyes? - I see someone else in your eyes
**
It hurts me from my heart - This situation hurts me from my heart (deeply)
**
Where! you would be mine - You promised me!/you know!/where! you would be mine (my love)*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Traduita said:


> Πoιος είναι αυτός ο ξένος/η ξένη στα μάτια σου


 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι καλήτερα για να πω 'η ξένη'. = "Πoιά είναι αυτή η ξένη στα μάτια σου"
Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Traduita

Σωστά, αν μιλάμε για γυναίκα, η ξένη. Αν μιλάμε για άντρα, ο ξένος. 
for the last line I'd suggest: Είχες πει πως θα ήσουν δική μου. (Assuming one is is speaking to a woman.)


----------



## Volcano

*Can you rewrite all in order and in greeklish*


----------



## Traduita

Poia einai afth h ksenh sta matia sou?
Ponaw mesa apo thn kardia mou
Mou eixes pei pws tha hsoun dikh mou.

It is a liberal translation. I have assumed the speaker is speaking to a woman, and the "foreigner" is the same woman, metaphorically a foreigner, and not a third person. I say this because greek adjectives have genders.


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, the speaker is a man and speaking to a woman but the third person foreigner (in her eyes) is a man*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

You guys, it doesn't sound natural to say _ponao mesa apo tin kardia mou_; it sounds more like an influence from the structure of the English sentence. I think in Greek we'd say something along the lines of_ ponao ap' ta vathi tis kardias mou_ (it hurts from the depths of my heart) or just _ponaei i kardia mou_ (my heart hurts).


----------



## Traduita

So maybe just "h kardia mou ponaei", I guess. Given this and that your foreigner is a man, Volcano, I suggest this version:
Poios einai aftos o ksenos sta matia sou?
H kardia mou ponaei
Eixes pei pws tha hsoun dikh mou.


----------

